# Snook In The Mouth Of The Brazos! I Take That As A Good Sign!!!



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Ok here are some pic's of this weekend. My flounder weighed in @ 6# 8oz and took first place in the ABC tournament. Jacob called me after I got back from the weigh in for the ABC tournament and told me about his 6.75# flounder but what blew my mind was the snook! What a Catch! Who knew they were in the river? All the fish we caught were on trout killers. God Truly Blessed us this weekend. My buddy David took 2nd place with his 4# flounder, pulling in a nice $450 bucks and I took 1st pulling a nice $730. Jacob was not entered in a tournament so he took home a big-o fish and a belly-ake. Just be glad it wasn't a tagged red bro!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Great catch...awesome Flounder....


----------



## flatsrat (Jan 13, 2006)

*is that a keeper?*

doesn't look to be between 24" to 28" to me (though it may be) ( per tpwd regulations) need to do a better job of checking the regulations! yea here we go, this is no self righteous rant! if you fish, you have a responsibility to protect the resource, THIS HAS TO BE A GROUP EFFORT GUYS, NUFF SAID nice flounder though


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you make a good point, flatsrat, and you'll get no argument from me on the legality of that snook. however, you could maybe work on your tact a bit, though. education, not confrontation, is what makes this world a better place.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*nuttin wrong*

ain't nuttin wrong with this post. When you buy a fishing license you agree to the laws of the state. They are in place for a reason. Live and learn I guess.

Surprised the flounder not entered in the Star, thats a winning weight or close to it.



flatsrat said:


> doesn't look to be between 24" to 28" to me (though it may be) ( per tpwd regulations) need to do a better job of checking the regulations! yea here we go, this is no self righteous rant! if you fish, you have a responsibility to protect the resource, THIS HAS TO BE A GROUP EFFORT GUYS, NUFF SAID nice flounder though


----------



## flatsrat (Jan 13, 2006)

*reiterate*

yea i know, i'm not trying to bust the guys 'nads to the extreme, we all make mistakes , i bet he was really excited with that catch, it's realy cool that we are seeing snook on this part of the coast just be carefull


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Dangit...I was all excited to see a Texas Snook outisde of my home waters(SPI originally)... I don't know the length or any of the hooplah but great to hear of a "not so south" snook.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Looks like somebody already deleted the pic for me. Thanks, don't want to give anyone a heart attack.(RAT!) From now on I will Make sure we put a tape next to every photo, then there is no doubt.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Looks like somebody already deleted the pic for me. Thanks, don't want to give anyone a heart attack.(RAT!) From now on I will Make sure we put a tape next to every photo, then there is no doubt.


and wear some friggin sunscreen. You looked cooked!


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice fish and good report!
-KC


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nice flatties live bait arties or both tandem,?


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

we caught all of them on plastic . And the great thing about all of those fish ,is that i put 14.00 of gas in my boat friday , and after fishing this weekend i had only burnt one gallon. we caught all of these fish within three two five miles of the house. by the way i took my wife yesterday for about an hour and she caught a nice 24'' speck 4lbs 4oz i think that that is the biggest one she has caught. .


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Sup bro! Are you fishing today? Think I am go this evening. Fixed my trolling motor so I should be good to go. Drop a line and let me know whats up.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

yes i think i'm gonna go for a couple of hours .i want to see if i can make courtney's fish look small.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

is the wind still laying down there? It looked really nice on the way in this morning. what time are you heading out? if you go early leave the raido in the box with my scale and i wll call when i get there.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

i put your scale back last night. i'll probably leave at 5:00 and drop that radio for you. i'll call you this afternoon.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

how did the close up pics look , the ones that had the rods up close?


----------



## fishhigh (Nov 19, 2005)

What Snook? Where's the pic? Can you repost it?
And where in the river did you catch them?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

They took the snook off to stop the madness. there was a debate as to the length of above said fish. she was caught on plastic at the mouth of the brazos fishing the beach side of wolf island on the sandbar. i was excited to see the fish in our area. I don't believe I will repost it thought. I have taken enough of a beating for anothers fish.


fishhigh said:


> What Snook? Where's the pic? Can you repost it?
> And where in the river did you catch them?


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Dangit, i wish i could have seen the pic of the snook. I've heard of them hanging around the Brazos before and have seen other pics of some that were caught in that same area that you speak of. 

Looks like y'all made a hell of a haul on the flounder. You should have entered that big flounder into the STAR tourney too, it would be the top flounder right now.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Feel free to repost if you like. I never saw it so can't comment either way.


twitch-twitch-reel said:


> They took the snook off to stop the madness. there was a debate as to the length of above said fish. she was caught on plastic at the mouth of the brazos fishing the beach side of wolf island on the sandbar. i was excited to see the fish in our area. I don't believe I will repost it thought. I have taken enough of a beating for anothers fish.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

i'll say one thing . you always here those stories about the guy who caught some rare fish ,but he just did not have a camera . you can't deny this pic. i don't justify keeping undersized fish , but nobody can call him a liar. just so everyone knows the guy that posted the pics did not even know about it until the fish had been on ice for three hours.these guys were not even fishing together . the guy that posted the pics just happens to have a good camera and takes pictures for all of us.


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Been waiting for someone to catch and post a snook pic in my Texas roots and I missed it, too bad it was not a legal fish. My favorite fish to catch. Fortunately I live in Florida, they are bass on steroids and so addictive. Nice flounder.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice flatties....sounds like it was a cool snook too. I have been wanting to catch one aroudn Rockport, Port/A for a while. I think someone got into some by the Port A jetties one time. Cannot recall if I read that here or not. Good job on the flounder. Good luck this evening too!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish. Didn't know you where back in the area or that we had some mutual friends. Slim


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*???*



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> Looks like somebody already deleted the pic for me. Thanks, don't want to give anyone a heart attack.(RAT!) From now on I will Make sure we put a tape next to every photo, then there is no doubt.


LOL..........glad you put that up. Was beginning to think I was losing my mind or going blind; one of the two. Didn't see no dam pic of a snook. BTW, awesome to hear that you caught one that far up the coast.


----------



## flatsrat (Jan 13, 2006)

*apaologies*

my apologies to jabrown0610 and twitch-twitch-reel for my stupid mistake i hope you guys can forgive me for questioning there integrity.i was p.m. ed and told that he measured it five times and it was legal


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw the snook personally, and it was legal. It just looked small compared to the size of the flounder.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

No worries brother. I accept your apologies. I think it will all be ok. I have to say I would proudly stand up for any of the guys I fish with as far as size & limits go. We are all very careful of what we take and how often we take. We don't take more than we can eat and we don't waste it. All of us fish every day and if we all don't go at least one of us is on the water, so to say we love fishing is an understatement. We don't do anything that would damage what we love. But I am sure we are not the only people that feel that way. Everyone on this board is that way or they wouldn't take the time to write. You included bro. Life is good.



God Bless. 

TTR



flatsrat said:


> my apologies to jabrown0610 and twitch-twitch-reel for my stupid mistake i hope you guys can forgive me for questioning there integrity.i was p.m. ed and told that he measured it five times and it was legal


----------



## flatsrat (Jan 13, 2006)

cool, maybe someday i can buy you a beer


----------



## kevin122344 (May 25, 2005)

thats a FAT ol' flounder


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, since everybody's cool, post that snook pic ! I wanna see it.

Kelly


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

*...*



kdubya said:


> Ok, since everybody's cool, post that snook pic ! I wanna see it.
> 
> Kelly


YEAH, that's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Crab Trap (May 7, 2006)

We caught Snook WAY up Caney Creek mothers day weekend!


----------



## itskris (Oct 11, 2005)

Snook, please! I haven't been to Fla since 2000. I miss those meat slabs.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

There was another report yesterday of a 13" snook caught in the surf on bryan beach. there were 2 eye witnesses. no foto's they didn't have a cammera at the time.


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Wow*

Cannot believe you all were not entered in the STAR tourney.... potential Scout 180 for a flattie is not a bad deal.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

The odds aren't real good that a 6lb flounder will win the STAR. Most of the time it is a high 7 at least. But i believe the guy with the smaller 6lb one was entered and weighed it in, but i'm not sure.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

that fish was weighed in at beach bait and tackle ,we are still not sure why it has not been entered yet ?


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

how long was it and how much did it weigh?


Crab Trap said:


> We caught Snook WAY up Caney Creek mothers day weekend!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Snook on the rebound?*



Crab Trap said:


> We caught Snook WAY up Caney Creek mothers day weekend!


Hey Crab trap I have caught snook fry in my castnet and 1 about 5'' off our dock @ on C.Creek.And just last week !I was @ SPI w/ FAST EDDIE,and early one A.M.we were poppin corki'n puny live shrimp(thats all they had) along the channel @ Holly Beach .We were just getting set up for our 2nd drift,and I look up and see what appeared to be a 30 lb Carp jump next to a white marker post.I had just put a "nice" 1 1/4'' shrimp on and cast to the marker post ,when about a 32 -35 '' snook "Blew ALL UP'' on my puny shrimp.Fast saw it jump and we were awstruck!It took two jumps and broke off.I got the "snook fever" now.looks like the snook are making a come back all the way to Freeport.


----------



## Tarponfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

does dc stand for dog catcher or your intials and what the hell is the 1502 you think your still in OB kookpost your undersized snook again please


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

no , it's just the only thing i can remember on a regular basis . why you want to see that snook so bad? you never seen one before? you know silver fish with a black line on it's side ,has a face like your girl you know the one. when you kooks gonna come and catch some of these fish ? i'm off monday and tuesday .


----------



## knot (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll be down early tomorrow for some swell but I'm riding w/non fishing people. Me and your boy will be down for some action as long as you show up this time. Buzz.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

ok my post was deleted for some reason and speckle-catcher why in the hell did you give me a red greenie?? Ive known Jacob for a long time and hes a good friend of mine.. i was joking around


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

berto said:


> ok my post was deleted for some reason and speckle-catcher why in the hell did you give me a red greenie?? Ive known Jacob for a long time and hes a good friend of mine.. i was joking around


I ain't never seen a red greenie...... LMFAO

Chill Berto, your on my radar


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

uh-oh......on the radar:cop:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

berto said:


> ok my post was deleted for some reason and speckle-catcher why in the hell did you give me a red greenie?? Ive known Jacob for a long time and hes a good friend of mine.. i was joking around


already explained in a PM - but if you want, I'll give you a public lashing as well


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

A public lashing....don't bite off more than you can chew...............:rotfl:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

bayourat said:


> A public lashing....don't bite off more than you can chew...............:rotfl:


CHOMP........ Gee your thingy is red....lol


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Seems like some mods can't take a joke....oh well i like red:smile:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Hey, I thought Jacob was going to school to be a Game Warden. I fished with him a few times years ago. Lost contact after my boat motor crapped out on us one day.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*game warden?*

that was the funniest thing i have read in a long time !!!!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Hey, I thought Jacob was going to school to be a Game Warden. I fished with him a few times years ago. Lost contact after my boat motor crapped out on us one day.


We're talking about the same guy?????:rotfl:

just messing with jacob..he ain't that bad


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

dc1502 said:


> that was the funniest thing i have read in a long time !!!!


can a game warden give a ticket to a game warden? LOL sorry had to jump on the wagon! lol


----------

